# ELECTORAL COLLEGE



## JOEBIALEK (Dec 25, 2016)

The debate has started again as to whether the US Constitution should be amended in order to change the presidential election process. Some promote
eliminating the Electoral College in favor of a direct popular vote for president while others believe the Electoral College should remain unchanged. Just as compromise solved the initial problems of the framers so it is that compromise can solve this problem. The solution is to change the electoral votes to electoral points and reward each candidate a percentage of points based on the percentage of popular votes received in each state.

This would eliminate the "winner take all" system thus allowing for all the votes to count. A voter is more apt to believe their vote counted when a percentage of popular votes are taken into account rather than the "all or nothing" system currently in existence. Further, this new system would integrate the desire for a popular vote for president with the need for the individual states to determine who actually gets elected.

As for political primaries the number of delegates awarded in each state should be determined by the percentage of votes won by each candidate.

For 2016 multiplying the percentage of votes each candidate received {in each state} times the number of electoral votes {in each state} results in the following: Clinton 256.985 and Trump 253.482.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2016)

fuck no the constitution should not be amended, the electoral college was put in their for good reasons, and anyone that thinks different does not understand it.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2016)

https://youtu.be/V6s7jB6-GoU


----------



## solidassears (Dec 25, 2016)

This election if a great example of why the Electoral College was made the law of the land. It was specifically supposed to keep populous states from overpowering the smaller less populated states. This is why we have a Senate too and why the number of electors is tied to the number of elected representatives; Senate and House http://law2.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/conlaw/electoralworks.htm A lot of people think we live in a Democracy, we do not, the United States is a Republic http://www.lexrex.com/enlightened/AmericanIdeal/aspects/demrep.html A Democracy is what liberals want so they can dumb down the population, lie to them and get them to vote for stupid things like Socialism. Our Founding Fathers were brilliant men who constructed a constitution specifically to limit the power of government and prevent mob rule.


----------



## FUZO (Dec 26, 2016)

As a Conservative Imo why the discussion has come up about the electoral college is that Tramp still cant stand that he lost the popular vote by almost 3 million votes that's because he is a narcissist .The next 4 years you wont see any big changes.I was right all along the past 8 years and will be right the next 4.I can even see him stepping down and giving the presidency to his VP and Imo would e a great idea


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 28, 2016)

the electoral college is there for a reason. it's needed here in the states. problem is too many individuals don't understand it. i wonder if it's teachers not understanding it so not teaching it, or if it's students growing up and just not remembering 7th grade social studies?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2016)

FUZO said:


> As a Conservative Imo why the discussion has come up about the electoral college is that Tramp still cant stand that he lost the popular vote by almost 3 million votes that's because he is a narcissist .The next 4 years you wont see any big changes.I was right all along the past 8 years and will be right the next 4.I can even see him stepping down and giving the presidency to his VP and Imo would e a great idea



What, do you live under a rock? The only ones bitching about the electoral college are *the fuckng Dems* because their shitty candidate lost.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 28, 2016)

Prince said:


> What, do you live under a rock? The only ones bitching about the electoral college are *the fuckng Dems* because their shitty candidate lost.



it's true. they had a shitty candidate and she lost


----------



## SheriV (Dec 28, 2016)

bio-chem said:


> the electoral college is there for a reason. it's needed here in the states. problem is too many individuals don't understand it. i wonder if it's teachers not understanding it so not teaching it, or if it's students growing up and just not remembering 7th grade social studies?




..
to tell the truth, for me personally, I didnt give a shit about political or government anything in middle school or high school.
I didn't start to care until i was paying real taxes in my early twenties from owning property
and then I started at the local town government level and slowly worked my way up...


----------



## FUZO (Dec 30, 2016)

Prince said:


> What, do you live under a rock? The only ones bitching about the electoral college are *the fuckng Dems* because their shitty candidate lost.




I'm not a Trump fan couldn't stand his show and how he treats women and his stupid ass tactics towards other people Prince and I'm pretty sure in 4 yrs I will be right again.As I was right about Obama and. He already has gone back on his word about deporting Hispanics and  lot of other stuff.So will take this topic back p in 4 years


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2016)

FUZO said:


> I'm not a Trump fan couldn't stand his show and how he treats women and his stupid ass tactics towards other people Prince and I'm pretty sure in 4 yrs I will be right again.As I was right about Obama and. He already has gone back on his word about deporting Hispanics and  lot of other stuff.So will take this topic back p in 4 years



WTF does being a Trump supporter have to do with the Electoral College? 
It was written into our constitution by our founding fathers *to PROTECT us! *
*WATCH THE VIDEO I POSTED FOR YOU!*


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 31, 2016)

Prince said:


> WTF does being a Trump supporter have to do with the Electoral College?
> It was written into our constitution by our founding fathers *to PROTECT us! *
> *WATCH THE VIDEO I POSTED FOR YOU!*



Fuzo has brain damage.


----------

